

Will this be taken down? Summer 2008 Form? - nextmoveone
http://news.ycombinator.com/s2008form

======
pg
(defopr s2008form req (item-url (item 99665)))

~~~
nextmoveone
what does defopr do? google search for 'defopr, lisp' returned nothing, google
code has 'defopr' as parts of other words or variable names? I want to
understand the joke. Is it a joke?

~~~
pg
This is the source code for what made that link stop working and instead go to
the comment containing it. All the operators in it are specific to Arc (if not
to News), so I didn't expect anyone to really understand it. But if you want
to:

(defopr foo ...) means news.ycombinator.com/foo will redirect to whatever url
the body returns.

(item n) returns the item (e.g. story or comment) whose id is n, loading it if
necessary

(item-url i) returns the url that leads to the item page of i

Actually I was in a hurry when I wrote this. I could have just said (defopr
s2008form req "item?id=99665").

------
cperciva
Why would it get taken down? I imagine that pg et al. are reviewing and
tweaking it in advance of announcing that they're accepting applications.

~~~
rms
Doesn't look like it's ready yet, note the (asterisks) instead of the due
date.

------
edu
It is now the first recurrent piece of news?

